# Travel Question



## mikeporter616 (Oct 17, 2021)

Christmas Travel Meat question: We are traveling to Colorado to meet my son and his family from CA. for Christmas.  I plan on smoking a brisket and some tri tips to take with us.  I will have a sous vide to warm the meat.  My question is, do I slice the meat before vacuum sealing or not?  Anyone have experience with this?  Thanks.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2021)

I say don't pre slice . I don't even slice more than I need when I don't travel . I slice as it's served .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2021)

Here's one the was frozen as a leftover hunk . Un-sliced . In the freezer a couple months , then re heated in the SV from frozen .


----------



## JLinza (Oct 17, 2021)

I agree, I would also say don't pre slice. But ill give you a pre- welcome to Colorado


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2021)

I concur. A big Butt is best Pulled and reheated. But the smaller/thinner Tri-Tip and Brisket will be juicier reheated then sliced...JJ


----------



## mikeporter616 (Oct 18, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I concur. A big Butt is best Pulled and reheated. But the smaller/thinner Tri-Tip and Brisket will be juicier reheated then sliced...JJ


and chopsaw and jlinza, Thanks!


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 19, 2021)

Don't slice.  On my last trip to NY (from California) by second checked bag was a cooler with a brisket and pork butt.  Sliced and pulled at destination.


----------

